# state record



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I am having problems finding the state record walleye for south dakota, not like i'll catch it anyways im just curious of what it is.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/fishing/ ... ecords.htm


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Wow, the SD state channel cat is 55lbs! that dwarfs ND's!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

16-2 PIG, caught from shore with a Zebco 33...


----------

